# primo and test....why low test?



## f.r.a.n.k. (Feb 12, 2015)

Alright so for tren cycles I see both high test/low tren and low test/high tren.
For primo I only see high primo/low test.
Now I understand why high primo...it's a relatively week compound, but why run low test with it? Is it just because of the oil volume required for primo supplementation?  Or is there another reason behind it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2015)

my guess would be keeping the estrogen low without a ai


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2015)

Agree with Bundy. Primo doesn't aromatize, Test does. Low Test / High Primo = minimal need for an AI and low to no water retention (assumes a good diet, sodium in check, etc).


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 12, 2015)

Run the test high if you want...if we were worried about estrogen we wouldnt run gear at all. Pretty sure they make some kind of stuff to control estrogen??? Lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol Cobra
Was just curious. Everyone talks about 800primo/200 test being the sweet spot...
Didn't know if it had anything to do with the oil volume or the estrogen...or something different entirely

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 12, 2015)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Lol Cobra
> Was just curious. Everyone talks about 800primo/200 test being the sweet spot...
> Didn't know if it had anything to do with the oil volume or the estrogen...or something different entirely
> 
> Thanks for the responses



There's the oil volume thing, I did a 750 test / 900 primo cycle and pinning 4cc 3x/w gets old quick.
But also since primo should be ran over a long period of time and is virtually sides-free, the low test thing is recommended to minimize the potential sides from high dose of test over a long period of time, less chance to gets sides at 250 than at 750 especially over a six months cycle.


----------



## DF (Feb 12, 2015)

What Lou said^^^^

The number one reason most take primo is very low/no sides.  That is why low test is taken with primo.  Also as Lou said the oil volume over a long period gets old.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 12, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> There's the oil volume thing, I did a 750 test / 900 primo cycle and pinning 4cc 3x/w gets old quick.
> But also since primo should be ran over a long period of time and is virtually sides-free, the low test thing is recommended to minimize the potential sides from high dose of test over a long period of time, less chance to gets sides at 250 than at 750 especially over a six months cycle.



True but the reason people run primo is because its much less harsh than tren. You run your test low and ya your sides will be low but so will your gains. Primo is weak as fk....in my experience 800 primo gets you what 300 tren would have. And what sides does 750 test cause besides maybe some pimples and estro? Its test lol Are we even having this discussion bahaha

I pin 6m 3x a week...ya it isnt awsome but whats the difference if I pin 4ml? There is no more pip from 6ml to 4 ml....it just takes me another 5 minutes to get that other 2ml in. 

Frank if your looking to run a weak ass cycle then 250 test and 750 primo is a good choice ha


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 12, 2015)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Lol Cobra
> Was just curious. Everyone talks about 800primo/200 test being the sweet spot...
> Didn't know if it had anything to do with the oil volume or the estrogen...or something different entirely
> 
> Thanks for the responses



Just so you know the "sweet spot" is not the same from one person to the next. One guy can think 500 test e is perfect and another can think 2g test is perfect. Its all about your "sweet spot" brother.

And that last sentence sounded pretty gay


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 12, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> True but the reason people run primo is because its much less harsh than tren. You run your test low and ya your sides will be low but so will your gains. Primo is weak as fk....in my experience 800 primo gets you what 300 tren would have. And what sides does 750 test cause besides maybe some pimples and estro? Its test lol Are we even having this discussion bahaha
> 
> I pin 6m 3x a week...ya it isnt awsome but whats the difference if I pin 4ml? There is no more pip from 6ml to 4 ml....it just takes me another 5 minutes to get that other 2ml in.
> 
> Frank if your looking to run a weak ass cycle then 250 test and 750 primo is a good choice ha



Regarding the sides it's not because you don't experience them that nobody does. It could be hairloss, bloat, whatever. I know people that never run test higher than 500 because above that amount they start to shed and they don't want to take the Fina/Duta route. I know for a fact that at 500 test you could hardly tell I'm on gear but that I got a serious case of moonface at 750, and yes, with the E2 in the exact same range, bloodwork confirmed.

Regarding the volume, I do feel the 4th cc to be quite hard to push, I mean that's where I start to feel a tightness in the muscle, the first 3cc are a piece of cake but the last one is the one that makes me limp, so I wouldn't say that volume doesn't matter (I pin 4cc in one spot though)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have been pinning 4.2cc as of late but have been as high as 5cc. My personal preference is more volume less frequent injections every time. I think I have pro genetics bc the volume of oil makes very little difference in terms of discomfort.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 12, 2015)

Wait so what you guys are saying is that running tren for 6 months is bad? 

Damn it.


----------



## DF (Feb 12, 2015)

When I ran Primo for 29 or so weeks.  I just got sick of pinning.  Also the results of 1+ g of primo IMO was not worth the cash.


----------



## benning78 (Jun 23, 2017)

Cobra Strike said:


> Run the test high if you want...if we were worried about estrogen we wouldnt run gear at all. Pretty sure they make some kind of stuff to control estrogen??? Lol




Too many worryors trying to mess with hormones...


----------

